# Claiming rent relief when landlord not paying tax?



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

Hi all, 
We're currently coming to the end of our year lease renting and are moving on, speaking with our landlord the other day we asked for pps number to claim back rent relief for the year and were told he's not registered (we thought this as we were paying cash once a month) and  there was nothing else he could do about it.
We argued that we were losing out as he wasn't paying tax and that either he covered our rent relief for the year or we applied anyway for it anyway, we got a big load of bs about how he didn't have the money and we were getting our deposit back (yes it's our deposit) this is causes alot of arguments between us and the landlord, has anyone been in a similar situation or any advice would be great, 
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

You can still claim the rent relief tax credit even if your landlord will not provide the required information. Just contact _Revenue_. Of course this probably means that there will be repercussions for him on any outstanding tax issues or evasion.


----------



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

Thanks clubman, what would happen though to the landlord if we did do that?
Is it not just easier for them to cover the rent relief and still get away with not paying tax, that's what's so frustrating about this situation the landlord has 3 properties so is prob doing the same with all and yet expects his tenants to lose out on money for his own greed and had the cheek to say we were blackmailing him because we said we'd apply for the rent relief anyhows.........


----------



## susie1 (10 Aug 2007)

Why wait till now to apply for rent relief, if you enquired prior to moving in you would know he's not registered.
you are blackmailing him, 'We argued that we were losing out as he wasn't paying tax and that *either he covered our rent relief for the year or we applied anyway for it anyway'*


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

josie80 said:


> Thanks clubman, what would happen though to the landlord if we did do that?


Presumably _Revenue _might then investigate him for tax evasion. Sounds to me like you have colluded with him on this front up to now.


----------



## Clarkey (10 Aug 2007)

Fill in the Rent 1 form with as many of your landlord's details as possible. You will be granted the tax credit and in the near future the landlord will/might be posted out a Form 11/12 asking him to disclose all sources of income for the relevant years.


----------



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

We've been renting for years and have never asked whether a landlord is registered or not, we got a contract signed it, moved in, two months later we were told landlord wanted to be paid in cash...
We are not blackmailing him by any means, if you were in the same situation would you just let it be, we told him we'd be applying for rent relief anyway through the tax office, when he said he wasn't registered we gave him an option ......


----------



## capall (10 Aug 2007)

Its not up to the tenants to ensure their landlord is tax compliant !

Just tell the landlord you are applying for the rent relief anyway.


----------



## susie1 (10 Aug 2007)

IF, he paid the amount due to you by relief 'cash', who's to say you wouldn't still go and claim off the revenue?


----------



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Presumably _Revenue _might then investigate him for tax evasion. Sounds to me like you have colluded with him on this front up to now.


 
This is starting to sound like the conspiracy theory, to be honest we never really thought about it...

I only wanted to see if anyone else had been in the same situation and how they handled it..


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

josie80 said:


> This is starting to sound like the conspiracy theory, to be honest we never really thought about it...


Eh? According to this you did:


josie80 said:


> We argued that we were losing out as he wasn't paying tax and that either he covered our rent relief for the year or we applied anyway for it anyway


----------



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

We will just apply for it if we can ever get the pps number...
This situation just sucks to be in...


----------



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

We honestly didn't think about it, we'll just apply through the tax office and tax evasion landlord can deal with the consequences (i'll still feel bad for doing this, yes i know i'm going to get "oh you feel bad don't think so comments")....


----------



## eoinp (10 Aug 2007)

Sounds like you landlord is tryin to defraud the Tax Rev. 
I disagree with susie1 it doesn't sound like your plotting with your landlord against the Revenue at all!
He's liable not you. You should claim for the rent relief. You have told you landlord,if he doesn't comply thats his problem not your's!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

eoinp said:


> I disagree with susie1 it doesn't sound like your plotting with your landlord against the Revenue at all!


The first option presented here *is *colluding with the landlord to evade tax.


josie80 said:


> We argued that we were losing out as he wasn't paying tax and that either he covered our rent relief for the year or we applied anyway for it anyway


----------



## musicfan (10 Aug 2007)

OP, why don't you wait until after you move out and then fill out the rent relief claim form and send it to the Revenue.  As you can claim rent relief for the previous 4 years, it will be possible to claim for the year that you were renting from your landlord.  AFAIK, you do not need his PPS number to be awarded the rent relief - if you provide contact details for the landlord, its up to the Revenue to follow up.


----------



## josie80 (10 Aug 2007)

We didn't just come out with the above statement "either he covered or we applied anyway", he kept saying he wasn't registered so we felt bad and gave him an option, but explained that we were entitled to claim it, it wasn't as cut and dry as my first post i should have worded it differently..

I don't think we're colluding though....


----------



## eoinp (10 Aug 2007)

Collusion would imply that the undertaking happened.
There's no such thing as attempted conspiracy.


----------



## collieb (10 Aug 2007)

eoinp said:


> Collusion would imply that the undertaking happened.


 
Exactly, and as the OP has not yet taken cash off the landlord he has not done anything wrong. If I were the OP, I would say nothing more to the landlord, move out and take my deposit back and then apply for backdated rent relief. He is entitled by law to it and it is the LAndlord's responsibility to ensure his own tax compliance. Again, it should be emphasised that you do not need the Landlord's PPS number to claim the reflief, just fill out the form and Revenue will pay you the money you are due. Revenue will then decide whether or not they will pursue the landlord for tax on income earned.


----------



## hairymelons (25 Mar 2010)

Hi Josie80

I am in the same situation at the moment with trying to claim rent relief where our landlord was not registered.  What did about this in the end?


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2010)

I don't think Josie80 will get back to you considering their last login  was as follow:


Last Activity: 06-09-2007 02:20 PM
 

There are lots of threads on this already. Try a search for rent relief. You do *not *need any info on landlord except his address, revenue will take care of the rest:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=125843&highlight=rent+relief+landlord


----------

